# EsXI 6.7.0, virtual machine 12.1-RELEASE, Network VMXNET3 - stuck suddenly



## VitS (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi,

We have EsXI 6.7 with several ( 7 ) machines running on it ( all on FreeBSD )

And suddenly ( already few times ) in different time, different dates - adapters on one of the machine stuck.

Reboot always as help ( was theory about memory )

But also helps to reload adapters on it.

Maybe someone had something similar - need to understand we to go further, from where to start investigation.

All other machines continue work - fine, in esxi monitoring peaks on network graphs only on one machine.

Will be appreciate of any help.

Thank You,


----------



## VitS (Jul 29, 2021)

6502 said:


> *ESXi?*​


Client version:
1.33.4
Client build number:
14093553
ESXi version:
6.7.0
ESXi build number:
15160138


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

Are you using the vmx(4) drivers? Also note that 12.1-RELEASE is now end-of-life and not supported any more. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## VitS (Jul 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What version of  FreeBSD? And are you using the vmx(4) drivers?


All machines working with FreeBSD-12.0 and FreeBSD-12.1.

Affected machine with FreeBSD-12.1

Where can I find information about drivers in use? As I know we are using standard FreeBSD drivers.





Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

VitS said:


> All machines working with FreeBSD-12.0 and FreeBSD-12.1.


Both versions are end-of-life. Update them to 12.2. Your issue may have been fixed already. 



VitS said:


> Where can I find information about drivers in use?


Look at the output from ifconfig(8), the interface names will reflect the driver they're using. 



VitS said:


> As I know we are using standard FreeBSD drivers.


If they're configured for VMXNET3 then it's likely vmx(4).

I would urge you to upgrade them to 12.2, besides the fact that 12.0 and 12.1 are not supported anymore there are a number of changes that aren't in 12.0 or 12.1.


			https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/sys/dev/vmware?h=releng%2F12.2


----------



## VitS (Jul 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Both versions are end-of-life. Update them to 12.2. Your issue may have been fixed already.
> 
> 
> Look at the output from ifconfig(8), the interface names will reflect the driver they're using.
> ...




```
vmx1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=e403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 00:0c:29:6d:0b:19
        inet ******** netmask ******* broadcast **********
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
Then I guess no - we are not using it


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

vmx1 is a vmx(4) interface.


----------

